# Give me some feed back on your Hunting vest



## lazy8man (Mar 22, 2008)

Have not been on here in a while but was hoping for some feedback from some of you on your hunting vests.

I am interested in strap vests that you can tighten the waist so as to hold the majority of the weight.

Just curious what some other grouse hunters are wearing and why.

Any feed back you can provide will be very appreciated.

Chad


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I use a Filson Tin vest. Though its only 3 years old it looks like it was built in 1895, ahah. 

I bought it because i was told it will last forever. After three years of use i feel it likely will. Does not snag on thorns and does not hold burrs either. Simple design with two large pockets and is comfortable.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Quilomene San Carlos. It tightens at the waist, has a water bladder holder and is nice and lightweight. Check them out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hogmansp (Dec 17, 2011)

I am using the WingWorks vest with the Grouse pockets. Removed the water bottle holsters and the Grouse pockets are smaller in size than the standard pockets. I have used it quit a bit training and hunting this fall. Really like it so far. Filsons are nice but lack the weight bearing belt. The WingWorks vest is also made in the USA and that has grown to be more and more important to me as well.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Chad what's up?? Quillomene. Regular vest, not the San Carlos. Both are nice, I just wanted a bit more room. Orvis, LL Bean, and others all sell nice strap vests with a waist hugging belt to take the load off these days. Hope the property is coming along nice. I am sure the kids are growing up fast. Have a great new year. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.texashuntco.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=52

will be my next vest


----------



## lazy8man (Mar 22, 2008)

*hog*; I have talked via email with the Wingworks fella and am very interested in that one. I like the smaller pocket idea but hose flaps on the pockets are my hang up. How hard are they to get into. He explained it to me as a way to keep debris out but for me that is a non issue. Where do those pockets hang on your body and did they seem strange where they hang or was it a great fit from the start. What can you tell me about the functionality of that vest. How about how it feels in the aspen whips. How about weight distribution. Tell me all you can.

*Duece and Hehi*; do you know any place around I can try on one of those Quilomene vests. I have heard good things. Any of the outdoor stores carry them? 

I was also checking out the LL Bean vest pack. Like the look of that also. Anyone wearing one?

*Hehi; *Hope your family has had a good holiday also. You called it; if I am not chasing birds I am chasing kids neither are easy to handle :lol:

*Ruger*; which model do you have I was looking at the pro strap. It looked like those would strap tight to put weight on your hips but they do not? I have a few places to hopefully try that one.

Anybody with the Cabela's light and load?, Badlands, or Browning bird and lite.

I'll check out the Texan one right after this.

Thanks for any input. A warning to all, I have become very particular about the equipment I wear and use in the past number of years. Do not care so much about brand or cost just real functionality. I like cheap if it works!

Just so you know where I am coming from I just have an LLBean old style strap vest. Nothing fancy or high tech. I do not have any complaints with it other than I am getting to the point/age? that I would really appreciate that weight on my hips rather than my shoulders. I seem to carry a decent amount of stuff but not excessive and always have my pretty big camera/case on a sling. If I could have that vest with a weight carrying belt I would be content.

Chad


----------



## lazy8man (Mar 22, 2008)

*NM* That texan one looks good but it does not look like it has a waist strap that will carry weight. Do you know if it does?


----------



## hogmansp (Dec 17, 2011)

lazy8man said:


> *hog*; I have talked via email with the Wingworks fella and am very interested in that one. I like the smaller pocket idea but hose flaps on the pockets are my hang up. How hard are they to get into. He explained it to me as a way to keep debris out but for me that is a non issue. Where do those pockets hang on your body and did they seem strange where they hang or was it a great fit from the start. What can you tell me about the functionality of that vest. How about how it feels in the aspen whips. How about weight distribution. Tell me all you can.
> 
> I have both pocket sets. I like both. They are not the ballistic cloth I just don't see the need for anything heavier than the standard material. The grouse pockets are easy enough to get into but I would have to say the standards are a little easier. The grouse pockets are on the same center to center measurements as the standard but they are 8 inches wide rather than the standard 5 1/2 wide so they sit a little farther forward. The standard pockets hang about 3 inches below the hip socket but they do not interfere with walking at all. I didn't like the extra bulk the water bottle holsters added walking through tall brush or aspens but some guys say they do not notice a difference. I have a bird-n-lite as well and the weight distribution on the WW is far superior. I am heading up around the Irons area this weekend if you are anywhere near you are more than welcome to check it out and try it on for size. Need any more info shoot a PM and I will give you a call. Scott


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

lazy8man said:


> *NM* That texan one looks good but it does not look like it has a waist strap that will carry weight. Do you know if it does?


When I called them they said yes. I have the game belt and I really like it first season with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

hogmansp said:


> I have both pocket sets. I like both. They are not the ballistic cloth I just don't see the need for anything heavier than the standard material. The grouse pockets are easy enough to get into but I would have to say the standards are a little easier. The grouse pockets are on the same center to center measurements as the standard but they are 8 inches wide rather than the standard 5 1/2 wide so they sit a little farther forward. The standard pockets hang about 3 inches below the hip socket but they do not interfere with walking at all. I didn't like the extra bulk the water bottle holsters added walking through tall brush or aspens but some guys say they do not notice a difference. I have a bird-n-lite as well and the weight distribution on the WW is far superior. I am heading up around the Irons area this weekend if you are anywhere near you are more than welcome to check it out and try it on for size. Need any more info shoot a PM and I will give you a call. Scott


 
I agree with hogmansp. I like the Wingsworks the best. It has easily made 2 seasons now and still is in excellent shape. I cannot say the same for the quaility of my Quil's. I like them as they are a little lighter and have a decent waist belt, but I have totally detroyed 2 regular ones and have ripped off a pocket on a San Carlos. Before that I used the filson strap for 20 years and it is still very useable. For a waist belt I have a Filson I also really like.

As for the pockets on the Wingworks, I like the regular pockets, I mostly just tuck them in where there is a piece of velcro to hold it down while hunting so I can get to the ammo quickly then cover it when tossing in back of truck or Tahoe. I almost never lose shells, where with the Quil I always had lose shells all over the place. The biggest problem with a Wingworks is getting one...he seems to always be out fo them. I also have the regular material.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't use a strap vest. I use a vest vest. Shells in the pockets. Game in the game pouch. It's orange.

I have a jacket that follows the same basic design... With sleeves.

When (and why) did game vests get so complicated?


----------



## hogmansp (Dec 17, 2011)

k9wernet said:


> I don't use a strap vest. I use a vest vest. Shells in the pockets. Game in the game pouch. It's orange.
> 
> I have a jacket that follows the same basic design... With sleeves.
> 
> When (and why) did game vests get so complicated?


I guess we can't all be as cool as you!?:lol:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

hogmansp said:


> I guess we can't all be as cool as you!?:lol:


Sorry, that post was made AFTER wrangling the kids into bed and BEFORE cracking a cold one. Probably should have included a few of these:


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll be getting a Quilomene San Carlos, hopefully for my birthday. Otherwise I'll buy it soon after haha

Currently have an LL Bean vest vest and want something to put the weight on my hips, not mention a little cooler temperature wise. Also has extra compartments for dog stuff. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Canardly (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the basic Filson strap vest which is nice, but since I hunt mostly alone I carry a small selection of survival items which need a bit more room than the Filson provides. 

This season, I bought and used the standard Wingworks vest and it is, in my opinion, slightly terrific. I was concerned the water bottles would hang up when squeezing through brush but it doesn't happen. The pocket flaps can be tucked inside the pockets and out of the way. I've put my PLB and items in the small zipped pocket above the game bag. Until I got the Wingworks, I never carried water but now wouldn't go without a half-filled bottle on one side of the vest for me and the pup. 

If I hunt with someone else I usually still use my Filson strap vest.


----------



## lazy8man (Mar 22, 2008)

*Canardly and Dauber*

Have you guys tried the grouse pockets at all? Wondering what you thought? My concern with the regular pockets is that they would hang down to low, any thoughts on that? They seem long. 

Ever seem like they get hung up on stuff in the thick since they are more on the sides? I am speaking of the pockets not the water carriers.

*88*

What is your reasoning on why that would be your next vest? What is it about that one that has made that your choice vs the others?

*K9*

Hope things are well with you. 

I sort of feel the same as you. The choices used to be strap vest or vest vest. Now there are many variations. I am hoping I can use it to my advantage to get something that works a little better. Do to some minor back issues I need to get the weight on my legs and off my shoulders. Its kind of like boots, all I want it something to put on my feet that keeps them dry, doesn't harm me and lasts more than a season. Why is that so hard?

To be honest and so that I do not sound accidentally bitter, I do not have any of the "fancy" extravagant equipment you describe with sleeves except for a shirt. My pants do have material all the way down to my boots though.....

Chad


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

lazy8man said:


> *K9*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Chad --

Apologies for the condescending comment.

Strangely enough, my cheap boots require annual replacement, my feet are usually wet and I have back pain attributed to poor footwear. Go figure.

For the record, I haven't gained more than a pound or two since middle school and get cold very easily. Thus the extravagant equipment requirements. We all have different needs I guess! 

Best of luck with your search.

Kevin


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

lazy8man said:


> *Canardly and Dauber*
> 
> Have you guys tried the grouse pockets at all? Wondering what you thought? *My concern with the regular pockets is that they would hang down to low, any thoughts on that? They seem long. *
> 
> ...


Chad,
I have had no problems with the regular pockets. I have not used the grouse pockets. I much prefer the deep regular pocket and one of the things I really don't like about the Quils is the shallow pockets that seem to be always "loosing" things. The regular pocket does hang just below my belt. Keep in mind the waist belt rides above your pants belt so the pocket isn't as low as you think. I have had no trouble at all with it catching on brush and if it does it slides right off. With the shallower pocket it seem they get stuffed and poke out farther and actually catch more, my thinking on why I rip off Quil pockets often. One nice thing about WW is you can change it around, something you cannot with a Quil. I put the water bottle holders on early season when it is quite often warm, take them off latter, then put them back on for the long extended hunts out West, and back off for December grouse. One more thing...the regular pocket is "perfect" for a Ruger GP100 3" in a Simply Rugged pancake holster. You can get both pockets and see what you like best, and you may want to change for different hunting trips.

KW, No prob with your post. My dad who is in the upper half of his 70's still uses his vest that is similar to yours. Personally for me it was the back problems and numerous shoulder problems. The shoulder problems then caused considerable shooting problems that results in me having to carry a box or so of shells since it took me about 10 shots per bird this year. 

Good luck with your choice Chad.

Steve


----------



## lazy8man (Mar 22, 2008)

Now you are calling me fat!!!!

Arghhhhhhh


Chad


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I've been using a Mother Tech vest the last 7-8 years and really like it... the closest thing I've seen to it (since they are no longer around?) is the llbean vest.

I don't know what my next vest will be... but I will require it to have pockets that zip shut.

I'm curious what game belts people are using... that may be my next purchase.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

FieldWalker said:


> I've been using a Mother Tech vest the last 7-8 years and really like it... the closest thing I've seen to it (since they are no longer around?) is the llbean vest.
> 
> I don't know what my next vest will be... but I will require it to have pockets that zip shut.
> 
> I'm curious what game belts people are using... that may be my next purchase.


I have an "old" filson made out of their luggage material. It has been though HE** and back, still looks and works like new. I don't think they make them like that anylonger though.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Lazy8

I had the same concerns when I first looked at it but I was able to shoot just fine. I did not notice or feel any difference from the strap.

I was dressed fairly light - polar fleece over a shirt jacket - compared to my normal duck hunting attire. The vest strap is way less cumbersome than the heavy clothing I use while waterfowling.


----------

